# Interesting Tweets



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I did not want to start a new thread with each interesting tweet I see. I will put them here in this thread. Feel free to put any you like in here too.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

To kick it off.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514397560240508928


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

And there will still be people who claim women have weenies and men have ovaries.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

So, nature took it's course. What exactly did they think was going to happen, when they put a male inmate in a woman's prison? We need to stop spending millions of dollars and doing stupid stuff like this, to appease a small percentage of nut cases. 

Who ever made the decision to put a man in a woman's prison, should have to pay all of the medical bills, and then raise the children.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514647426375815168


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Even if it was consensual. If not, they need to join the other inmates and still pay the bills. 




muleskinner2 said:


> So, nature took it's course. What exactly did they think was going to happen, when they put a male inmate in a woman's prison? We need to stop spending millions of dollars and doing stupid stuff like this, to appease a small percentage of nut cases.
> 
> Who ever made the decision to put a man in a woman's prison, should have to pay all of the medical bills, and then raise the children.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

mreynolds said:


> Even if it was consensual. If not, they need to join the other inmates and still pay the bills.


I think if someone is bent on being a transgendered woman, castration should be mandatory.
A friend's granddaughter had to leave her school because she was being harassed by a tranny.
Every day he/she/whatever tried to get in the bathroom stall with her, and when she complained, she was berated for being intolerant and hateful.
That's what happens when liberals run the schools, all part of their war on women.


----------



## Adirondackian (Sep 26, 2021)

There's no way our society doesnt collapse completely within the next 10 years.


----------



## starrynights (Oct 7, 2021)

Adirondackian said:


> There's no way our society doesnt collapse completely within the next 10 years.


I don't think it will take that long


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Cornhusker said:


> I think if someone is bent on being a transgendered woman, castration should be mandatory.
> A friend's granddaughter had to leave her school because she was being harassed by a tranny.
> Every day he/she/whatever tried to get in the bathroom stall with her, and when she complained, she was berated for being intolerant and hateful.
> That's what happens when liberals run the schools, all part of their war on women.


Just imagine. When I was younger, if a guy was harassing a girl like this, people would be in an uproar. Woman’s lib groups would be giving that “guy” hell. Now the victim is a “hater”. Sounds like he needs a tune up and a blanket party.


----------



## Adirondackian (Sep 26, 2021)

67drake said:


> Just imagine. When I was younger, if a guy was harassing a girl like this, people would be in an uproar. Woman’s lib groups would be giving that “guy” hell. Now the victim is a “hater”. Sounds like he needs a tune up and a blanket party.


When I was younger, the girl's father would grab the kid by the neck. These days half the girls dont even have a father.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Adirondackian said:


> When I was younger, the girl's father would grab the kid by the neck. These days half the girls dont even have a father.


These days just touching a kid that is harassing your kid will land you in jail. Perps have all the rights, and the free lawyers.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

muleskinner2 said:


> So, nature took it's course. What exactly did they think was going to happen, when they put a male inmate in a woman's prison? We need to stop spending millions of dollars and doing stupid stuff like this, to appease a small percentage of nut cases.
> 
> Who ever made the decision to put a man in a woman's prison, should have to pay all of the medical bills, and then raise the children.


I agree, except about the raising the children part. Think about how those kids would turn out, with such a poor decision-maker for a parent!


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Pony said:


> I agree, except about the raising the children part. Think about how those kids would turn out, with such a poor decision-maker for a parent!


Think how those kids will turn out, spending their life from day one in the foster care system.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Danaus29 said:


> These days just touching a kid that is harassing your kid will land you in jail. Perps have all the rights, and the free lawyers.


Years ago, an old friend of mine had a 15 year old daughter from a previous marriage. His ex wasn't what you might call a hands on mom. She was busy dating and doing her own thing and was out of touch with what was going on.
His daughter was a good person, smart, sweet and with plans after highschool, but very gullible.

The ex husband was told by his daughter's friend that his daughter had been seeing a guy that told her he was 19, but was really 25 and he was a creep.
So the father did some investigating and discovered that yes, the guy was 25, married with a child and worked at McDonalds, and had recently given his daughter a diamond ring.

So he drove over there one night and asked for him at the counter. He introduced himself politely to the guy, shook his hand and asked if they could have a quick meet and greet.
They both went over to a booth and sat down. The guy said he loved the girl and saw a long term future together.
My buddy very pleasantly, softly and smiling said if he ever had contact with his daughter again he will kill him.
"I know you must be shocked that I said this so I'll repeat it. If you see her again I will kill you. Not hurt you, but kill you."
The guy was understandly shaken and said he was calling the police.
My buddy replied "I expect you will." and left.
The next day the police called him and asked if he threatened the 25 year old.
"Of course I did. I said I would kill him. Now, he is attempting to coerce an underage female. If you do your job, then I won't have to do mine."
The guy had no further contact with his daughter.
Of course this played out like this because it was a small town.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

GTX63 said:


> Years ago, an old friend of mine had a 15 year old daughter from a previous marriage. His ex wasn't what you might call a hands on mom. She was busy dating and doing her own thing and was out of touch with what was going on.
> His daughter was a good person, smart, sweet and with plans after highschool, but very gullible.
> 
> The ex husband was told by his daughter's friend that his daughter had been seeing a guy that told her he was 19, but was really 25 and he was a creep.
> ...


I have a story like that with my daughter too. I won't talk about it because it's not good to talk about the dead. No, I didn't do it. That happened years later. What I did might even be worse.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I left a lot of details out, but the moral was that, with all of us, there is a point where a switch goes off inside.
We all think there are things we won't do for fear of jail, being sued, losing our home or way of life. This guy is an honest hard working guy who has never been to jail, yet I honestly believe that he would have done whatever necessary to protect his daughter and her future.
I didn't say it was about what we thought was right, but rather what he believed was needed to protect her.
BTW, she left for an out of state college, married a super guy and from what I am told, is doing very well.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

GTX63 said:


> I left a lot of details out, but the moral was that, with all of us, there is a point where a switch goes off inside.
> We all think there are things we won't do for fear of jail, being sued, losing our home or way of life. This guy is an honest hard working guy who has never been to jail, yet I honestly believe that he would have done whatever necessary to protect his daughter and her future.
> I didn't say it was about what we thought was right, but rather what he believed was needed to protect her.
> BTW, she left for an out of state college, married a super guy and from what I am told, is doing very well.


Exactly. To some of us, family is to be protected at all cost.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

There are times when you do what you must to protect your family. Consequences be da**ed.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Danaus29 said:


> There are times when you do what you must to protect your family. Consequences be da**ed.


Having been in courtrooms many time as a property owner, landlord, businessman, a witness and a spectator, as well as dealing with law enforcement for many years, there is a distinct and separate feeling when you are aware that whatever decision they render other than what you know to be right is irrelevant.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Quote from a movie "New in Town", Harry Connick Jr. to his daughter's date:
"whatever you do to her, I do to you."


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Adirondackian said:


> There's no way our society doesnt collapse completely within the next 10 years.





starrynights said:


> I don't think it will take that long


I think the Republic is dead, and that our society has already collapsed. Problem is, no one will admit it.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515528668227018752


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516419934020059141


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

HDRider said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516419934020059141


By 2019 not many of them could read well enough to pass the written test.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

muleskinner2 said:


> By 2019 not many of them could read well enough to pass the written test.


My daughter who was by all measure a very intelligent person, failed her driving test twice before passing on her third attempt. I almost had to hold a gun to her head to make her drive.

She does not now own a car.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504238641475821570


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

HDRider said:


> My daughter who was by all measure a very intelligent person, failed her driving test twice before passing on her third attempt. I almost had to hold a gun to her head to make her drive.
> 
> She does not now own a car.


When you stop and think about it, driving is and should be a terrifying activity. We race towards each other at high speed with just a few feet separating us. And that's not even taking into account drunk, distracted, and just plain old batsht crazy drivers. Never mind, I just recalled that you said she was very intelligent.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

muleskinner2 said:


> Think how those kids will turn out, spending their life from day one in the foster care system.


There is a waiting list for healthy infants. No foster care needed.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

HDRider said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515528668227018752


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516766740478259202


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

Cornhusker said:


> Quote from a movie "New in Town", Harry Connick Jr. to his daughter's date:
> "whatever you do to her, I do to you."


someone else in the world remembers that movie? Wow!

it was theoretically set in my hometown.

odd little movie, not very polished but kinda fun.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516835520520855562


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517142869521289216


----------



## Chief50 (10 mo ago)

HDRider said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517142869521289216


Pretty soon they will be talking big money.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518200080830025728


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

All that money available to give to the Ukrane, but our senior citizens and disabled people are struggling to make ends meet while the gov talks about reducing Social Security benefits. Our former military personnel who have been injured in the line of duty have to rely on charities for their medical and mental health support because the gov won't provide needed services. Why can't any administration take care of our own people instead of trying to solve the woes of the world???????


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Senior citizens, the disabled, unemployed, homeless, mentally ill, Vets, health care, yet illegally come into this country and you get a free phone and a packet of entitlements and resources that the American citizen wouldn't qualify for.
Yes, ignore and do not believe what you can see with your own eyes.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518355577587605504


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Farmerga said:


> There is a waiting list for healthy infants. No foster care needed.


There will always be a need for foster care. Those less than perfect infants need to go someplace and so do children who are taken out of unsafe homes.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518972320001499138


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519038380180488195


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

HDRider said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519038380180488195


That took longer than expected. But, once again, the Russians are idiots. If they had time their invasion, at the beginning of winter, they could have put Western Europe in a stranglehold and Ukrainian farmers wouldn't be harvesting Russian equipment out of the mud faster than Russia can make it.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

wr said:


> There will always be a need for foster care. Those less than perfect infants need to go someplace and so do children who are taken out of unsafe homes.


Yes, but, most of the unborn, currently killed through abortion, would have been born healthy and, since they were not wanted by the biologicals anyhow, would be swept up by the throngs of folks waiting for an infant.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Farmerga said:


> Yes, but, most of the unborn, currently killed through abortion, would have been born healthy and, since they were not wanted by the biologicals anyhow, would be swept up by the throngs of folks waiting for an infant.


True, a healthy infant is what is wanted. Not the unhealthy and older kids. I suggest No one can adopt a healthy newborn can until they have already adopted a couple of those older children


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

painterswife said:


> True, a healthy infant is what is wanted. Not the unhealthy and older kids. I suggest No one can adopt a healthy newborn can until they have already adopted a couple of those older children


So you wish to over run the already over ran foster system?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Farmerga said:


> So you wish to over run the already over ran foster system?


No , I suggest they not wait around for a newborn and adopt older children first.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> True, a healthy infant is what is wanted. Not the unhealthy and older kids. I suggest No one can adopt a healthy newborn can until they have already adopted a couple of those older children


You go first.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

HDRider said:


> You go first.


I don't want to adopt a newborn so I am not in the running in the first place.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> I don't want to adopt a newborn so I am not in the running in the first place.


But then, you are so good at telling others what to do.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

HDRider said:


> But then, you are so good at telling others what to do.


Just like those that want to take away a woman's right to her own medical decisions.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> Just like those that want to take away a woman's right to her own medical decisions.


No need to go down that road. You are a natural born killer. I am not. 'nuff said


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519096285843931137


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519677564574388224


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520452074449768448


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520543084324569088


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521834795164127233


----------



## Chief50 (10 mo ago)

HDRider said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521834795164127233


Thanks Brandon.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521895436864438273


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521895436864438273


In many cases, the surplus is from state tax revenue that went far beyond projections. 

It appears that states are much better stewards of their budgets than the federal government is.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521895436864438273




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521899155777638401


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

HDRider said:


> In many cases, the surplus is from state tax revenue that went far beyond projections.
> 
> It appears that states are much better stewards of their budgets than the federal government is.


The states are not the ones paying down the federal deficit.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

painterswife said:


> I don't want to adopt a newborn so I am not in the running in the first place.


Adopt an older child like you suggested! We did, you can too! But you won't. You'll make up some bs excuse like you always do. Step up and truly support your position. Do what you suggested others do.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> The states are not the ones paying down the federal deficit.


It is not the states' responsibility to pay down the federal deficit 

Congressional Budget Office has estimated that the trillions of spending Mr. Biden has proposed will add billions to the deficit over the next few years.​​infrastructure package, which passed into law last year, will add $256 billion to the deficit.​​The Build Back Better bill would add nearly $750 billion to the federal deficit over the next five years and roughly $165 billion over the next decade, the CBO said.​​At the start of Mr. Biden’s presidency, the federal deficit was a record $3.13 trillion, which is more than triple the $984 billion at the end of 2019 and double the previous record of $1.4 trillion in 2009, according to the CBO.​​At the end of 2021, the federal deficit totaled $2.77 trillion for the second-highest deficit on record, though it was down largely because the government was spending less to counteract the devastating economic impact of the COVID-19.​







Biden touts efforts to reduce the federal deficit, says they will improve the economy


President Biden on Wednesday touted his efforts to reduce the federal budget deficit, saying his economic plans would further pay down the national debt by creating jobs and reduce the cost of household goods such as prescription drugs and utility bills.




www.washingtontimes.com


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521886117535969281


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

HDRider said:


> It is not the states' responsibility to pay down the federal deficit
> 
> Congressional Budget Office has estimated that the trillions of spending Mr. Biden has proposed will add billions to the deficit over the next few years.​​infrastructure package, which passed into law last year, will add $256 billion to the deficit.​​The Build Back Better bill would add nearly $750 billion to the federal deficit over the next five years and roughly $165 billion over the next decade, the CBO said.​​At the start of Mr. Biden’s presidency, the federal deficit was a record $3.13 trillion, which is more than triple the $984 billion at the end of 2019 and double the previous record of $1.4 trillion in 2009, according to the CBO.​​At the end of 2021, the federal deficit totaled $2.77 trillion for the second-highest deficit on record, though it was down largely because the government was spending less to counteract the devastating economic impact of the COVID-19.​
> 
> ...


Did I say that?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> Did I say that?


You clearly implied it


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

HDRider said:


> You clearly implied it


No. I simply posted a twitter about the Federal government paying down the deficit and you went to the states stuff. Keep up.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

painterswife said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521895436864438273


Nothing like progressive lies or they are sewing stupidity. The surplus was due to spending less than the excessive amount spent previously on Covid. The claim that it was something Republican Presidents didn't do. A lie!








U.S. Government Recorded $119 Billion Budget Surplus, Its First Since Before Pandemic


Revenue topped expenses in January for first time since September 2019, showing receding spending on pandemic programs.




www.wsj.com


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> No. I simply posted a twitter about the Federal government paying down the deficit and you went to the states stuff. Keep up.


I guess you did not read your tweet - from that tweet "_All 50 states are running a budget surplus._ "


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

HDRider said:


> I guess you did not read your tweet - from that tweet "_All 50 states are running a budget surplus._ "


So you did not read further than that. I see your problem now.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> So you did not read further than that. I see your problem now.


I read all of it. And I commented on both of its points.


----------



## Chief50 (10 mo ago)

painterswife said:


> The states are not the ones paying down the federal deficit.


No one is paying down the federal deficit. They are lucky to pay the interest. No one thinks they will ever pay any on the principal.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521850076863344640


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521947419184820224


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

painterswife said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521850076863344640


Still festering over this i see. 
Hows Hunters laptop investigation going? I saw that in a tweet...


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

JeffreyD said:


> Still festering over this i see.
> Hows Hunters laptop investigation going? I saw that in a tweet...


It was an interesting tweet. You can share ones you find interesting as well.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

JeffreyD said:


> Still festering over this i see.
> Hows Hunters laptop investigation going? I saw that in a tweet...


Orange man is to blame for the SCOTUS miracle, so yeah, there is some festering a wee bit.


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

When Orange Man takes over everyone who was convicted whilst maintaining their innocence will be pardoned. All the cuckolds that pleaded guilty can rot with the Commucrats being thrown in jail with them. Preferably in GITMO.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Vjk said:


> When Orange Man takes over everyone who was convicted whilst maintaining their innocence will be pardoned. All the cuckolds that pleaded guilty can rot with the Commucrats being thrown in jail with them. Preferably in GITMO.


She is just posting incendiary tweets here to get my thread deleted.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

HDRider said:


> She is just posting incendiary tweets here to get my thread deleted.





HDRider said:


> I did not want to start a new thread with each interesting tweet I see. I will put them here in this thread. Feel free to put any you like in here too.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522206872333336576


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

HDRider said:


> She is just posting incendiary tweets here to get my thread deleted.


Give the mod a little credit. She is aware of who trolls and who she has had to sit down for time outs before.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> Give the mod a little credit. She is aware of who trolls and who she has had to sit down for time outs before.


My hat is off to the mods, but she tries the patience of Job


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Is my post incendiary? Are posts on abortion or transexuals or politicians incendiary? How is the line drawn? Are personal attacks incendiary? Is it not incendiary if it is a topic you want to discuss?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Trolling.
Posting stories then refusing to answer questions on a "discussion board".
"I didn't say that" is another way of saying "I can't prove my point and you can't make me".
Claiming hurt feelings everytime you can't refute something. If you are an adult, expect adult words.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

GTX63 said:


> Trolling.
> Posting stories then refusing to answer questions on a "discussion board".
> "I didn't say that" is another way of saying "I can't prove my point and you can't make me".
> Claiming hurt feelings everytime you can't refute something. If you are an adult, expect adult words.


Are you in charge of what trolling is on this board? Do you make the rules? What rules have I broken or is it just that you don't agree with the subject matter I post?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

You are always welcome to join a thread or start one.
We can usually tell if you are prepared to discuss after the first couple of posts.
Once the hurt feelings and non responses begin, or the falsehoods you can't back up, well then it becomes obvious.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

GTX63 said:


> You are always welcome to join a thread or start one.
> We can usually tell if you are prepared to discuss after the first couple of posts.
> Once the hurt feelings and non responses begin, or the falsehoods you can't back up, well then it becomes obvious.


I joined this thread and you say I am trolling. Seems like you don't mean what you post.
Do you know that is what gets threads shut down. Not me posting a tweet I find interesting.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Your history betrays you, but you already know that.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

GTX63 said:


> Your history betrays you, but you already know that.


Again about me instead of interesting tweets you have seen.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> Your history betrays you, but you already know that.


Take the feed bowl away


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524128479394029571


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524439391359356928


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525160811802636290


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525498672103968769


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

HDRider said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525498672103968769


I could use one of those to walk my dog!


----------



## Chief50 (10 mo ago)

HDRider said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525498672103968769


I want one of those.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

What a fascinating, and depressing, question...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527285029730037760


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

HDRider said:


> What a fascinating, and depressing, question...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527285029730037760


Really a crappy measure to SIQ ( if that is even important) The amount of people that did not have a voice from then to now has decreased. People of color ( all collars) and women were held down and silenced.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527972479884574720


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

painterswife said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521895436864438273


If you are making up the stats, they will say anything you like.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528726881847189504


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

For when it is deleted 











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529111482390171648


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529910641443622930


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> View attachment 110712


I admit to being surprised


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

painterswife said:


> Is my post incendiary? Are posts on abortion or transexuals or politicians incendiary? How is the line drawn? Are personal attacks incendiary? Is it not incendiary if it is a topic you want to discuss?


I'll remember you said that!


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I'll just leave this here.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

HDRider said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529910641443622930


Come and get'um butter cup.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531938330153259009


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532373704692449280


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533109598432792576


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533208319367733249


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Marxists hate free speech as much as they hate an armed populace


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533811543057514497


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534926197834108928


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536317716663095301


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529097667858546689


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537706621429698561


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Deleted..


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539254884670877696


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Now, in the video attached, which is NSFV, a single arterial shot killed the bad guy and it is hollywood style bloodletting. However, it took 20 seconds for him to leave his feet, while he continued to shoot at the guard.
Just something to consider the next time you hear about magazine limits.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539219973456990208


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> Now, in the video attached, which is NSFV, a single arterial shot killed the bad guy and it is hollywood style bloodletting. However, it took 20 seconds for him to leave his feet, while he continued to shoot at the guard.
> Just something to consider the next time you hear about magazine limits.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539219973456990208


That was gruesome


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

When a bad guy has the drop on you, they win almost every time. Play the above video scenario out in a public school, bank, hospital, church or where the government has deemed it a gun free zone. Once the sheep dog is dead, there is no one left but the sheep and the wolf.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540412792775114753


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

GTX63 said:


> Now, in the video attached, which is NSFV, a single arterial shot killed the bad guy and it is hollywood style bloodletting. However, it took 20 seconds for him to leave his feet, while he continued to shoot at the guard.
> Just something to consider the next time you hear about magazine limits.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539219973456990208


That is what gun fights look like in the real world.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540672611876741120


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542762944349495298


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Love that


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546170015921197057


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I'm looking to pick up a mini excavator this week. Do they make any over 6 tons in an electric version? 
I'm asking so I can say I asked.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546539356130779136


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548780718414856193


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549740955514949635


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549705428464017408


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Here’s a funny one. More liars telling lies about guns like @painterswife . These ones are elected officials. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549907738725072896


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

My word, the liars who tell lies about guns, like @painterswife really have no shame about lying.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549790416614064137


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550066133939765248


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> My word, the liars who tell lies about guns, like @painterswife really have no shame about lying.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549790416614064137


I'm going to guess that source material on the laptop in front of Ms. McBath that she is using for reference originated in Hollywood.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> My word, the liars who tell lies about guns, like @painterswife really have no shame about lying.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549790416614064137


Fenix Ammunition lists their 5.56 as "Liquefy Organs" , 9 mm as "Blow The Lungs Out Of the Body".


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550091900820066305


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

They have dry runs in places where 95% of the population is in poverty and no one is armed. Yet, they still got run out by the masses. I don't think this is going to work out like they planned:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550230976470700035


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Hiro said:


> Fenix Ammunition lists their 5.56 as "Liquefy Organs" , 9 mm as "Blow The Lungs Out Of the Body".


Yeah, I know those guys.

I’ve been trying to convince our owner to put a little more edge (the left’s liars make it so easy) into our TOM marketing, but spinning my wheels.

I got some jokes.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550128219621171200


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550418905583292422


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I talked to a saleswoman today about a new Diesel tractor. I got their carbon footprint right here.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550687765972541440


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550707025205772288


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

That is how a cell tower should look


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550898119914635264


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Farmerga said:


> There is a waiting list for healthy infants. No foster care needed.


Healthy only ? Seems some are being left behind. Should be a blind drawing, be happy with whatever you get, just like the results of a pregnancy.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

HDRider said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517142869521289216


More work for our local business to have when replacing the equipment inventory.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Farmerga said:


> So you wish to over run the already over ran foster system?


Seems some need to get busy solving the problem, going to be more of a issue with the new antiabortion laws.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Redlands Okie said:


> Healthy only ? Seems some are being left behind. Should be a blind drawing, be happy with whatever you get, just like the results of a pregnancy.


The VAST majority of born infants are healthy and much in demand.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Redlands Okie said:


> Seems some need to get busy solving the problem, going to be more of a issue with the new antiabortion laws.


If the people who wanted an abortion gave up their children at birth, there would barely be a ripple in the foster care system.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551897003663269891


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Kek


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552442946192314368


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554553342021746688


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555198808140775424


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555291200093134848


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555871309845839873


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Think about that


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555172960662585345


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

HDRider said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555871309845839873


Yeah, because mob rule has worked out so well throughout history. Do these people even read?


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

HDRider said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555871309845839873


Not a tweet, but,


Elena Kagan said:


> I’m not talking about any particular decision or even any particular series of decisions, but if over time the court loses all connection with the public and with public sentiment, that’s a dangerous thing for a democracy.


There’s a reason the leftists are gaslighting so hard with all the “_but, but, DEMOCRACY_!!” bull, lately. They’ve come to realize that they need us to become a democracy in order for us to be able to abscond all of our power to their controllers via the voting booth.

If you noticed, that article on Jacobin spent several paragraphs comparing us to other, more gooder countries whose courts opinions are easily overridden by their legislatures (the present will of the people). They’re making the argument that that democratic system is superior to our constitutional republic.

We set out a baseline of rights held by the people, and limitations placed on the government that was toxic to monarchy, and a monarchy and Marxism are just ((very)slightly) different strains of the same virus. A monarch and Communism are, at the end of the day, the exact same form of government, which we call today an Oligarchy.

The Marxists have made a lot of hay in the democracies of the world, taking their power by ballot. They’re struggling to take our republic because we do have safeguards in place to prevent that from happening.

Those safeguards are being tested, and weakening, but they need us unarmed, and they need us to be terrified of ever finding ourselves in a minority. That’s the only way they can guarantee that we all volunteer to join the majority.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

_"Elena Kagan said:
I’m not talking about any particular decision or even any particular series of decisions, but if over time the court loses all connection with the public and with public sentiment, that’s a dangerous thing for a democracy."_

The court's primary design was to be connected with _the law,_ the constitution and its intent. Mobs with torches were not to matter, and still don't, despite the Democrats winking and nodding to their marching darlings.
Reading these sort of blatherings always leads to a "Yeah but"; we see them feining a bit of impartiality ie "I own a gun/like to hunt/believe in the rule of law...BUT".
Congress creates laws based on the sentiment of their voters. Her problem is with them.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557775959217950725


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1558105982533869569


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556848365886877696


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560065315534475264


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560577407995756550


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

HDRider said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560577407995756550


We need to have an Aug 15 hearing on TV now and arrest these people.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

mreynolds said:


> We need to have an Aug 15 hearing on TV now and arrest these people.


All those clowns should be charged for the total amount they cost this business owner.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560651648694980608


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560958165801267200


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Cornell is one out of many


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562474067818450950


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562476876626788360


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

God help us


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562749770133041152


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562676064601911296


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562910057104171010


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

HDRider said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562910057104171010


Yeah, I saw that earlier. The Bread and Circuses only works when people aren't freezing to death.

I got a shiny new pellet stove that I have got to find time to install. I have been to busy with farm work lately. If it makes you feel any better with the forecasts of food shortages, I have never seen the row crops around here in better shape. Even more idle cropland is tilled up right now for wheat. And, I know why I can't get any chicken litter.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Hiro said:


> Yeah, I saw that earlier. The Bread and Circuses only works when people aren't freezing to death.
> 
> I got a shiny new pellet stove that I have got to find time to install. I have been to busy with farm work lately. If it makes you feel any better with the forecasts of food shortages, I have never seen the row crops around here in better shape. Even more idle cropland is tilled up right now for wheat. And, I know why I can't get any chicken litter.


We had some dryland spots struggle, but everything is irrigated. Soybean prices look good. I am having litter spread next week.

I read there is no firewood to be had in Germany.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

HDRider said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562910057104171010


I just heard that 1 n 6 homeowners are behind on their utilities in the US.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563091821391417348


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

It is fear season


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563082659621785600


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Ben Shapiro strikes fear at a podcast conference


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562765174742073344


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563842725765697536


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564349593017790464


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

painterswife said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564349593017790464


Thanks for confirming it is the movie and book are the truth.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565669001442762756


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

painterswife said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564349593017790464


Awwww… big sad face, Mrs. Painter. It turns out that your tweeter was wrong, and you’re now parroting misinformation again.

Did she report back on her response from the publisher, or did she just let that one trail off to the sounds of crickets? Because Newsweek asked the publisher, and did receive a response.



> D'Souza's statement mirrors what the book's publisher, Regnery, told _Newsweek_: "Due to a publishing error, the publication date of _2000 Mules_ has been postponed to October 25, 2022. We look forward to publishing _2000 Mules_ this fall."





Dinesh D'Souza '2000 Mules' Book Suddenly Recalled Over 'Significant Error'


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/915589793677037569


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565763875131502592


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

More of the interview


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565762002852761603


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565747613508313090


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567949417092714496


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568326945548410880


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

You are doing it again


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

HDRider said:


> You are doing it again


She just wants to date him.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568747988427886593


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568703257081704448


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568640078380941313


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568867450632163329


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569696006639345667


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569817625349484544


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569765568479379456


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569845106043404290


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570239673993400320


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Don't forget they got the My Pillow guy too. Great day to be you!


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572283301351538688


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570239673993400320


Trump really arouses you


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572710460071485442


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

I will follow the prior one up with one on an uplifting note:











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572737673277702145


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

HDRider said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560577407995756550


Now, that is a Democracy.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573387887554461696


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

HDRider said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573387887554461696


Interesting that her last name is Roth.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574675670902398977


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

HDRider said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574675670902398977


Looking at the replies to that tweet. It's amazing how many are anonymous. That could be us in this country sooner than we think.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573057955242692610


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574554772216025088


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575592830587674624


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Greta's younger sister


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580864210741133312


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Hmmm


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580880321804804096


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580981812083314688


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581058886500352000


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Interesting TikTok


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581749448501141505


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I have asked this before. Why would anyone be a school teacher in our public school system


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581659846008791042


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Maybe for similar reasons we have missionaries, although I am sure a fast track into administration would be the first choice for many.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> Maybe for similar reasons we have missionaries, although I am sure a fast track into administration would be the first choice for many.


I never looked at it like a calling, but more a job.

I guess a few missionaries have been burned at the stake and yet they keep pushing forward.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

The teachers in our family and circle of friends started out because of a love for kids. Let me clarify, the really good teachers that I know did it for reasons other than personal or financial gain. When you see the groomers, the CRT Woke and the chalkboard nazis, those are the ones I question their motive.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581928501590036480


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580604338761650176


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582517044020273152


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582723704475131904


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583097165232369665


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583017337279504384


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583826427509870592


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583650462859153408


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584159351342006275


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Is he being honest?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585619322239561728


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586918055740833792


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

HDRider said:


> I have asked this before. Why would anyone be a school teacher in our public school system
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581659846008791042


Back when I was in school the student who hit a teacher would have been paddled, expelled and the parents would have been notified. Now the students remain in school and the teachers occasionally end up hospitalized and discouraged from pressing assault charges.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587081740845195264


----------



## Ironbutt (Jan 5, 2013)

Adirondackian said:


> There's no way our society doesnt collapse completely within the next 10 years.


Especially if democrats continue running the country?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586758374523297792


----------



## Adirondackian (Sep 26, 2021)

Ironbutt said:


> Especially if democrats continue running the country?


Starting to think the repubs are just controlled opposition anyway.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588521476269170689


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590377686358450177


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590501509636452352


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590512082650550272


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590873216373129217


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591879132128108544


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Can’t link because Ms. MacLean has blocked anyone but followers from seeing her posts since this one came out:


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592188128944705537


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592233205884923904


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592397049257136130


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Probably belongs in the humor section:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592550156700114945


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592183391419789312


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592643045375475712


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593743020326731776


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593645709378703361


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594015377968668672


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593887898788851712


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593662172151808004


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594470952187805696


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594522689573634048


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594759999074762752


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Well, whaddya know? It's almost like they never heard of the story lol. Maybe the CNN (CBS) crowd can keep up with the conversation now that they got a tablespoon of something besides January 6.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594721398844698625


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> Well, whaddya know? It's almost like they never heard of the story lol. Maybe the CNN (CBS) crowd can keep up with the conversation now that they got a tablespoon of something besides January 6.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594721398844698625


The timing was perfect. Far enough away from 2020 to be safe, and far enough from 2024 to be safe.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

The pure innocent naivete of the CBS newscaster is a hoot. "I'm very interested," he says while introducing the segment.
I fully expected the teaser before their commercial break would be about Neil Armstrong landing on the moon.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

GTX63 said:


> Well, whaddya know? It's almost like they never heard of the story lol. Maybe the CNN (CBS) crowd can keep up with the conversation now that they got a tablespoon of something besides January 6.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594721398844698625


I agree with @HDRider that the timing is perfect, but not for the reason he gave. Every story they tell, or choose not to tell, is constructed and published with precision.

In this case, the cabal has decided that they don’t want one particular person to run for president in 2024, like he’s been insisting he would of late. When the direct, back-room direction to not run wasn’t taken, they chose to escalate. Finally telling the story that the intellectually honest have known was true for two years is that escalation.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> I agree with @HDRider that the timing is perfect, but not for the reason he gave. Every story they tell, or choose not to tell, is constructed and published with precision.
> 
> In this case, the cabal has decided that they don’t want one particular person to run for president in 2024, like he’s been insisting he would of late. When the direct, back-room direction to not run wasn’t taken, they chose to escalate. Finally telling the story that the intellectually honest have known was true for two years is that escalation.


There is nothing wrong with killing two birds with one stone. It is not always either/or. Sometimes the effect is cumulative.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

This one is for @muleskinner2 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595174121335558144


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Good looking mules, and Decker Pack saddles.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594987098624622593


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I like her


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> I agree with @HDRider that the timing is perfect, but not for the reason he gave. Every story they tell, or choose not to tell, is constructed and published with precision.
> 
> In this case, the cabal has decided that they don’t want one particular person to run for president in 2024, like he’s been insisting he would of late. When the direct, back-room direction to not run wasn’t taken, they chose to escalate. Finally telling the story that the intellectually honest have known was true for two years is that escalation.


Gavin has a moving van booked for D.C. already.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Hiro said:


> Gavin has a moving van booked for D.C. already.


I don't think anyone expects Biden to run in 2024. Most did not even expect him to serve his first term.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Hiro said:


> Gavin has a moving van booked for D.C. already.





HDRider said:


> I don't think anyone expects Biden to run in 2024. Most did not even expect him to serve his first term.


…another perspective on the timing: remember that if Harris takes over any time after 1/20/23, she’d still be eligible for two full terms.

I know it seems ridiculous that anyone would actually want her for their candidate, but let’s not forget who they’ve chosen the last two cycles…


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

She can reuse JB's notecards and help with the paper reduction act while the new VP is groomed. Then down the road the new VP...well rinse and repeat.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> another perspective on the timing: remember that if Harris takes over any time after 1/20/23, she’d still be eligible for two full terms.


I thought this was the plan all along, until we all got to know her better. That plan is out the window


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595280518345547776


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595518810110451719


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Lots of neat ideas in that number 295 post.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Redlands Okie said:


> Lots of neat ideas in that number 295 post.


That is from my favorite account on Twitter.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595848337760350214


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595901260905213952


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

This is a two parter:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595250835096621057
To be continued…


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Part two:
Musk launches new Twitter merchandise:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595535360863395842


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> This is a two parter:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595250835096621057
> To be continued…


My favorite response/reaction wasn't Elon's:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595423128485863430


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Inside the liberal narrative echo chambers.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596166834998636545


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596200935013126144


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

GTX63 said:


> Inside the liberal narrative echo chambers.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596166834998636545


The ironic thing about that post is that it was an anti-liberal MSM message. All of those local stations were owned by a very conservative owner who put that script out to all of his stations. If you listen to the message, they’re speaking out against the homogenous narrative of the liberal MSM. Given the timing of its release, that was actually a pro-Trump messaging campaign.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Yep. I expected someone would point that out. I also believe it is well known that corporate media is a borg of collective one note songs. That is their rule. That it came from their competition is the exception.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596549695350136833


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596820334916689921


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596976831470915584


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597251764860092416


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597326823192694784


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597054942069460992


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597275155642077185


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597633380019220480


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595474500241739776


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

The US has the highest number of single parent kids. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597981780828573699


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

painterswife said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595474500241739776


“Interesting” because of how much wrong he managed to stuff into a four minute video? Is that what you were going for?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598322343536910336


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598366902975402002


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598858146327695361


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598864377750306816


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599399706613923840


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Okay, having never been a Twitter user or reader, out of curiosity I've been keeping up with these "interesting" tweets and their consequent comments from other twitter users that have been getting posted here. After following this thread since it first started I'm still not seeing what is interesting about any of the tweets. It all appears to be like an online chat platform for a bunch of feather brained 13 year old kids who are high on something and joking around posting rubbish. Maybe they're just getting hits of dopamine simply from posting something ..... anything ..... online, but they aren't saying anything intelligent or interesting.

So I don't get what all the fuss is about with regard to twitter. Are these unintelligent tweets shown here examples of what most twitter users and twitter content has always been like? Do you guys that have been posting those tweets here really, seriously think they are interesting?

I have to say this thread seems to me no different from somebody copying and posting links to pages of conversations from one chat page or forum to another unrelated forum that belongs to somebody else. So I don't know how long this thread will continue to get a pass from HT owners since doing that is considered competition and encouragement of the use of other forums, which is in opposition to HT's terms of service. It's in opposition to all discussion forums' TOS as far as I know.

It might even cause legal problems or law suit for HT forum to be openly, publically posting the property of another platform (twitter) that charges money to its users.

.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Paumon said:


> (twitter) that charges money to its users.


Twitter does not charge me.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Paumon said:


> Okay, having never been a Twitter user or reader, out of curiosity I've been keeping up with these "interesting" tweets and their consequent comments from other twitter users that have been getting posted here. After following this thread since it first started I'm still not seeing what is interesting about any of the tweets. It all appears to be like an online chat platform for a bunch of feather brained 13 year old kids who are high on something and joking around posting rubbish. Maybe they're just getting hits of dopamine simply from posting something ..... anything ..... online, but they aren't saying anything intelligent or interesting.
> 
> So I don't get what all the fuss is about with regard to twitter. Are these unintelligent tweets shown here examples of what most twitter users and twitter content has always been like? Do you guys that have been posting those tweets here really, seriously think they are interesting?
> 
> ...


You wrote all of that just to say your not interested.


----------



## Montanarchist (Feb 24, 2005)

GTX63 said:


> You wrote all of that just to say your not interested.


Sounds more like someone in denial about people they like committing crimes and/or violating individual's rights.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599693397371260929


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599740496003272704


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599681473799655424


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

The Chinese are very good with walls


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560171476833239041


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

This is from the up until recently, former head of Twitter's "Trust & Safety" Division.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

GTX63 said:


> View attachment 116640


Do you have a link you that?


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

An oldie, but goodie:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331231747661582350


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

painterswife said:


> Do you have a link you that?


The author is noted below the photograph.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Trading a pot smoking lesbian for an arms dealer, only in America!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600858491287408640


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

painterswife said:


> Do you have a link you that?


Duke University surgeons are refusing a 14-year-old girl a kidney transplant because she has not received the Covid shot. 

This one?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

How far we have come


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601199998309257216


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601230164675145730


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

mreynolds said:


> Duke University surgeons are refusing a 14-year-old girl a kidney transplant because she has not received the Covid shot.
> 
> This one?


Always find a desk next to the smart ones in class.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

GTX63 said:


> View attachment 116706


The current admin is claiming they have not contacted Twitter. I doubt that but they say enough for Twitter to get the hint.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I thought you might find this interesting. Took about 45 seconds.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600977830179131393


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I don't think I need to explain who "Jack" is.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

And, a little further on.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601861909736607744


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I had to look up "Wormtongue"


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601994022075371521


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

HDRider said:


> I had to look up "Wormtongue"


Now I'll have to also.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

HDRider said:


> I had to look up "Wormtongue"


Did you happen to look it up in the urban dictionary by chance?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I've known several that I would consider Wormtongue.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

painterswife said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595474500241739776


A perfect example of a misinformation spreader. Not only does he disregard the second phrase of the 2A, "the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed" but he neglects to tell you that most of that manual details field stripping and cleaning of the firearms in the manual. It's not just about firing the rifles or safety precautions. The manuals are available as a downloadable pdf for anyone who wants to verify that info.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> Did you happen to look it up in the urban dictionary by chance?


Can't recall where I saw it defined. It is some Token character. I am not a fantasy fiction reader


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

HDRider said:


> Can't recall where I saw it defined. It is some Token character. I am not a fantasy fiction reader


You should check it out. I can't post it here.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602285916789551104


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602410906289377299


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602643029269135360


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

The king of lies


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602724851256532992


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

*Interesting* 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602724692892463106


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602357457585852416


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602672425614835712


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603841152700088320


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Hiro said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598864377750306816


While I don't have an account myself, I'm really enjoying watching Elon run things at twitter.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Twitter Files: FBI Kept Busy Censoring Conservatives Instead of Chasing Crooks


In the sixth installment of the Twitter Files, journalist Matt Taibbi revealed that Twitter had a “one-big-happy-family” partnership with the FBI to censor content on its platform.




www.breitbart.com


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604256347025035265


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604041456569782273


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604579514918395904


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604588854769434624


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604557405802700801


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605387389525950464


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

HDRider said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605387389525950464


This is an article about the Stamford woke-list including a link to the list.



https://www.theblaze.com/news/stanford-university-releases-list-of-harmful-language-it-plans-to-eliminate-or-replace


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605610541216456707


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

@Paumon speaking at the WEF


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605677518694014978


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Lot so complaining about too many people, not so many volunteering to reduce the numbers by one.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605734946944843776


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Did I need another reason to never leave my home again?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606440632431656960


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607374539960336384


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

And there it is again. Targeting the youth.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> And there it is again. Targeting the youth.


With the full power and backing of the US government


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607424282749030403


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607147906028511232


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607366348455264256


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607366348455264256


I was at a funeral yesterday and a fellow there swore a robot killed a bunch of people in Japan. When I got home the internet said it did not happen


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

They seem like an obvious replacement for hazardous duty ie firefighting, law enforcement, military, door to door pandemic enforcement, and I'm not even thinking hard.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608151045946966017


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608191643450048514


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608251701890252801


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608485991853207554


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608566866972397569


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608633589465481216


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608493809687580672


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608533806847520768


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608789725292396547


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608738609443803139


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608851673337982978


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609327919209250819


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609327953808179200


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609473590184796160


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609560090629246976


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609634803938398209


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609625507691204618


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609573023639552003


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609722053162041345


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609589172926308352


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

*


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609709742099922945


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609716698877427714


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610069592596185091


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610042220656365568


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611009584776503297


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610421632526327809


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611444970635857922


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

The former Cat Stevens, emphasis on former


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610962446893678593


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611483989918863382


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612547805788385281


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612540371312975886


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Molon Labe.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613259612513501184


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613262837299683347


----------

